# how do you bleed the ATTESA?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

had my gearbox off, how do you bleed the attesa system? 

Is it normal atf fluid in there?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

hi mate!

just read this:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/35745-r32-gtr-fluid-resevoir-boot-right-side.html

think it should help!

cheers


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks


----------

